# NYM-Kabel im Anlagenbau zulässig?



## Markus (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Projekt an der Backe, da sollte ich mich eigentlich schon früher drum kümmern aber ich habe es zeitlich nicht geschafft.

Also habe der knikrige Bauherr, der Elektroinstallatör und der vertrottelte Vertreter vom Großhändler schonmal "vorgeplant"...

Als ich die Woche die Baustelle besichtigte waren die schon fleissig am Kabel durch die Anlage ziehen - INSTALATIONSLEITUNGEN MIT STARREM LEITER - NYM eben... :sw10: :sm10: 


Nachdem ich mich erholt habe wollte ich wissen wer dafür verantwortlich ist, angeblich hat es der Bauherr so bestellt weil der Vertreter vom Großhändler im Klarmachte dass die Kabel so nur ein Viertel kosten würden...
Das der Elektromeister sich da nicht gleich quer gestellt hat macht in für mich MITSCHULDIG! ...Weichei!


Die Anlage ist von den Abmessungen recht groß, Siloanlage (20 Stück) mit mischen, mahlen und dosieren...

Ich will Ölflex weil im Maschinebau wo vibrationen enstehen starre Leiter nix zu suchen haben. (Jetzt wollen die mit den NYM bis auf Abzweigdosen vor die Motoren und dann den letzten halben Meter flexibel...)


Leider bin ich abgesehn von obigem Grund argumentativ sehr schwach aufgestellt. Das ist normalerweise nicht meine Welt und Ölflex oder eben den Umständen entsprechende Kabel sind für mich einfach eine Selbstverständlichkeit!

Also ihr VDE-Profis: Mit welchen Vorschriften kann ich denen den Arsch aufreisen?


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2008)

NYM-J ist eine Leitung



> Leitungen sind für gemäßigtere Einflüsse ausgelegt, Einsatz z. B. in Leichtindustrie, Gewerbe, Wohnungen, Büros.
> Als festverlegte Verbindungsleitung für Stromverbraucher auf, in, unter Putz, in trockenen und feuchten Räumen
> sowie im Freien ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung; verfügbar von 1,5 mm² bis 35 mm²; Mantelfarbe: grau.


 
aha - aber mehr habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden... *vde*


----------



## ge-nka (21 Februar 2008)

So lange das eine Festverlegung ist und keine Ortsveränderliche Teile  angeschloßen sind.  Spricht  nichts  dagegen  eine NYM  zu nehmen.
So weit ich das weiß.


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2008)

habe jetzt auch mit einigen kollegen geredet...

keinem ist eine vorschrift bekannt die konkret dagegenspricht.

feste verlegung + ortsfeste geräte = NYM ist OK



Wenn von euch auch keiner was dagegen sagt, warum verwendet ihr dann alle Ölflex? (das tut ihr doch hoffentlich  )

- leicher zu verlegen
- leichter zum anschliesen
- leicheter zum verarbeiten im schaltschranksockel (das wird lustig mit NYM - die armen Schweine...)
- beständiger gegen industrieumwelt
- unempfindlicher gegen vibrationen


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt wollen die mit den NYM bis auf Abzweigdosen vor die Motoren und dann den letzten halben Meter flexibel...
> ...



Ich habe ja zum Glück gerade nichts mit den Preisen zu tun, aber ich denke man kann da schon fast behaupten das sich da einer arm spart.

Mal ganz Naiv:
Preis:Ölflex:= MeterAnzahl * MeterpreisÖlflex + 2 * Anschließen + MeterAnzahl * Verlegekosten

Preis_NYM := MeterAnzahl * MeterpreisNYM + 4 * Anschließen + Abzweigdose(Klemmen, Beschriftung, Zugentlastung + Montage) + MeterAnzahl * Verlegekosten 

Ich geh davon aus das die reine Verlegekosten pro Meter in etwa gleich sind, daher habe ich sie nicht nach NYM und Ölflex getrennt aufgeführt, auch das Anschließen habe ich gleich gehalten und nur die Anzahl beim einen erhöht.

Wenn man da jetzt die einzelnen Kosten kennt, kann man ausrechnen ab wie viel Metern erst die NYM Variante günstiger ist. Ich vermute mal das das im Bereich der Kilometer liegt.

Da hat der Bauherr ja richtig was gespart *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2008)

der arbeitet nach dem vorsatz: ich spare - koste es was es wolle!

nym ist in der verlegung sicher teurer als ölflex
(siehe letzten beitrag)

aber die stunden der schrauber auf der baustelle werden nicht gewertet - die sind ja sowieso da...


gut - deshalb habe ich bei dem kerl auch in der vergangenheit schon ganz gut verdiehnt, der unterschreibt jeden rapport - aber wehe man kann am material was sparen. so gesehen ein recht sozialer mensch, er beschäftigt mehr leute als er braucht und die haben zukünftig immer genug zu tun weil er nur schrott installiert...


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Februar 2008)

hallo,
vielleicht liege ich ja daneben, aber nym ist abriebfester als ölflex, wenn die kabelführung murks ist scheuert ein ölflex kabel schneller durch zb. schwingföderer, beim kabelziehen muss auch drauf geschaut werden, das nicht über andere leitungen gezogen wird, da ist die aussenhülle des ölflexkabels schnell hin, sind meine erfahrungen, ansonsten stimm ich euch zu.


----------



## HolleHonig (21 Februar 2008)

Hi Markus,

schau doch mal bei http://www.diesteckdose.net/forum/index.php vorbei. Dort gibts einige VDE- und Kabelspezialisten.


----------



## nade (21 Februar 2008)

Also ist schon eine gute Zeit her, da hatte ich mal eine Brecheranlage wieder neu zu Installieren, und alles in NYY bis halt zu den Übergabepunkten, also Sensoren, Druckschalter..... 
Wenns stellen sind, die schwer an der Leitung/Kabel scheuern... warum denn nicht gleich Pureflex H07BQ-F?
Habe da selber in der Firma mal Preise eingeholt wegen Kleinverteiler im Eigenbedarf. H07RN-F ist zwar schon "zäh", aber auch für die letzten Trampel wollt ich sicher haben... Also der m Preis von 3*2,5mm² liegt bei 4,12€ wenns 5*4² sein soll sinds schon 10,41€.
Ist aber wohl wie bei Wago-Steckklemmen... der eine verwendet sie nur, der andere holt nur Dosenklemmen, weil günstiger... aber der Zeitaufwand wird manchmal/meist nicht gesehn.
Verlegung an sich ist gleiche Zeit. Aber dann die Abzweigdosen montiern und darin verklemmen wird wohl den Mehrpreis von Ölflex wieder aufheben.
Die Zugentlastung muss so oder so hergestellt werden ....


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2008)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Die Zugentlastung muss so oder so hergestellt werden ....



Ach nee echt jetzt? 
Ich weis ja nicht wie Deine Abzweigdosen aussehen, aber wenn Du es ordentlich machen willst, hast Du doch bei der NYM-Variante mit der Abzweigdose mehr Zugentlastungen zu montieren als bei der durhgänigen Ölflex-Variante.

Klemmen und Beschriftungen muss auch so oder so verwendet werden... es geht doch darum das man mehr braucht ohne einen wirklichen Vorteil davon zu haben.


----------



## nade (21 Februar 2008)

nicht wirklich... Direktanschluss von einer Kabelbühne/Pritsche runter muss auch die Seite eine Entlastung haben... Klemmen sind dann halt nur die reinen Anschlussklemmen... Ansonst könnte ja auch der KAbelbinder in der Abzweigdose ausreichen....


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2008)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonst könnte ja auch der KAbelbinder in der Abzweigdose ausreichen....



Ok wir haben da anscheinend unterschiedliche Einstellungen zum Thema Maschinen/Anlagen Installation. IMHO gehört an jeden Klemmenkasten eine ordentliche Kabelverschraubung z.B. SKINTOP.


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2008)

Also die einzigen Anlagen die ich bisher gesehen habe, wo wirklich beinahe schon Konsequen NYM/IYSTY verwendet wird,
sind Lüftungsanlagen, und div. landwirtschaftliche Anlagen.

Da habe ich außer vielleicht für Ventilatore die mit FU betrieben werden, noch nie was anderes als NYM gesehen.
Und an den div. Abzweigdosen/Klemmdosen für die Feldgeräte waren noch nie Kabelverschraubungen,
sondern immer nur Würgenippel.

Im Maschinenbau hingegen habe ich noch nie in größerem Maße NYM gesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (2 März 2008)

Gerade der EInfall noch dazu, ist die Anlage dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt? Weil dann ja sowieso NYY eingesetzt werden müßte.
Zu zotos:
*Ansonst* könnte ja auch der KAbelbinder in der Abzweigdose ausreichen....
Wollte damit eigentlich sagen, das wenn ein Kabelbinder schon die Leitung beim Weg von der Pritsche runter zum Anschluss "entlasten sollte, könnte man auch genausogut bei einer Abzweigdose einen reinzurren und gut wärs.
Zudem würde ich sagen, das es auf Vibrations/Erschütterungswerte ankommt.
Bereiche mit wenig bis keiner Erschütterung sollte NYM, IYSTY, I2YSTY, NYY es auch tun. Wenn allerdings erhebliche Beeinflussung auftritt sollte man schonmal auf Ölflex oder derartige Leitungen zugreifen.
Ist halt wie alle VDE-Sachen, sie haben ein Ermessungsspielraum parat, in dem man nur halt sich besser auf der sichereren Seite bewegt, obwohls auch etwas "günstiger" oder einfacher gehen würde.
Dabei gibts aber auch Vorschriften, bei denen ist eigentlich kein Spielraum vorhanden. Wie z.B. jetzt alle "leihenbediehnbare" Steckkontakte in einem Wohnhaus jetzt mit einem FI(0,03A) abzusichern sind. Möglichkeiten wo dies nicht erforderlich ist, sind halt Kühl/Gefrieschränke oder festangeschlossene Verbraucher. Oder aber wiederrum etwas schwammig festzugewiesene Steckkontakte. So für mich ist der PC und die dazugehörende Hardware an fest zugewiesenen Steckkontakten angeschlossen, also dürft ich sie auch ohne FI betreiben.. nur gibts auch andere die eben diese dann auch mal andersweitig verwenden, also ists wiederrum nicht mehr zulässig...
Also auch hier eine reine Auslegungssache unter Berücksichtigung von mechanischen


----------

